# BigBobs Dnp Log



## BigBob (Feb 22, 2016)

:sFun_mischieviousbi
So I've been on the fence about running dnp again because I really just don't like feeling like crap. That being said I decided after reading the dnp thread DAT's board. I came to the conclusion that a every third day protocol would not make me feel like crap and may be beneficial for my over all health. Some of you may think that's nuts but there are a lot of studies on the benefits of low dose dnp.
My primary purpose is to loose fat and retain muscle. With all the responsibilities I have its hard to train and eat right or just go fishing for Pete's sake. So I cant do 500 mg for 10 days or even 250 for 20 days. I've got 2 jobs, a family and I volunteer also etc. etc.
For the past several years I've been running lower daily or EOD doses of different compounds. right now I am finishing up some TNE, NPP, and Deca I've had and haven't used. Ill be switching to IV's meta test and Then Oxy test at low doses 1/2 cc a day.  Im trying to use up my left overs. Like I said I just want to maintain at the lowest dose possible. 

So right now I'm 295 and Body fat is 18% (calipers) so it could be more or less. My legs have nearly no fat? I've always had this nice layer of fat covering me. I think the only time I've seen serious definition was when I was in my 20s- 30s and now I'm pushing 50 Id like to give it my best shot to burn off this baby blanket of chub. 
I don't have  classic bodybuilding genetics, Everyone thinks I play football or Bounce. My waist is 38", shoulders are 56", Chest is 48" Arms are 19" my calves are 19" and my Quads are 30"
Anyway the only other supplements Ill be using will be NAC, TUDCA, my caffeine nootropic blend I make myself. And DIM.
My diet was always my biggest problem but I've got that in check. Lots of Protein, veggies and usually carb sources are sweet potatoes, potatoes and rice. But only for refueling. Ill be training 4 times a week and doing four hours of cardio a week. Hit cardio usually.
I hope this isn't too much to read but I'll keep it short and sweet from here on out. I wanted to put it out there because this way if I flake out Ill feel like a chump in front of all you guys. Thanks


----------



## BigBob (Feb 22, 2016)

Started 250 DNP Friday 2/19. Didn't notice much except some flushing and a little heat. 
Saturday I felt tired but worked all day and by the afternoon I was feeling more energy again. I was doing some construction. 
Sunday I did some errands and blew off a side job. I just needed a rest day. 
Today. Monday 2/22 I took my 250 dose after training chest and tri's. No decrease in strength. Still using 50tne/50npp every day. I'm out of npp and will be switching to metatest Wed. So far today mild heat. No lethargy.


----------



## psych (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2016)

Looking forward to this.  Big Bob cutting up for summer. DNP,  GH, and a physical job all wipe me out pretty good.  You may want to consider Stanolone.  It does wonders for the CNS and helps combat lethargy plus I find it better for hardening than mast and winny.  DNP is coming out with an inj real soon.  Just thought I'd mention it as it is a great cutting combo and makes the ride much more enjoyable.  Good luck brotjer


----------



## custom creation (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this as well!


Bear


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Looking forward to this.  Big Bob cutting up for summer. DNP,  GH, and a physical job all wipe me out pretty good.  You may want to consider Stanolone.  It does wonders for the CNS and helps combat lethargy plus I find it better for hardening than mast and winny.  DNP is coming out with an inj real soon.  Just thought I'd mention it as it is a great cutting combo and makes the ride much more enjoyable.  Good luck brotjer


Stanalone is winny?. I have some but it kills my joints but if I run deca maybe I can.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm actually thinking and feeling like this lower dose is increasing my energy. Too early to tell yet though.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 23, 2016)

Stanozolol is winny,  Stanolone is androstanolone or pure DHT.  Winny kills my joints and tendons as well



BigBob said:


> Stanalone is winny?. I have some but it kills my joints but if I run deca maybe I can.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

This is from dats forum.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

BigBob said:


> This is from dats forum.
> Sorry it was a graph for the half life of dnp. It won't post. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 23, 2016)

Have you read the thread over there on the guy that ran  low dose dnp eod for over 4 years.  Interesting how he was immediately energized after meals.  This would be a nice change as long as you watch your late night meals.  Have you experienced anything like this yet? 



BigBob said:


> This is from dats forum.
> 
> View attachment 21713


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

I read the whole thing Magnus. One of the reasons I've started. I'm only gonna be on for approximately 2 months though. It's funny but I haven't noticed too much of anything yet. I'll have to pay attention after lunch today. That's when I'm usually slower. I feel pretty good so far. Slight heavy breathing on the day I take the dose.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Stanozolol is winny,  Stanolone is androstanolone or pure DHT.  Winny kills my joints and tendons as well


I'll check it out. Thanks for keeping me current


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 23, 2016)

Will be interested in how this plays out over the next couple months. Good luck Bob.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is the chart with half of DNP. This is just an example but You can see it builds up quickly.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2016)

So I weighed myself today and I am 300.2 lbs. I didn't weigh myself before Friday when I started. I think the TNE and npp are why. My belt still fits so I'm not really worried. I don't feel that much heat. I do feel a bit bloated but not too bad. I felt tired before the gym (5:30am) but as soon as I started lifting I started feeling great. I lightened the weight and increased reps. Did 1 hour liss on the bike. I used 15mg haloteston to keep my energy up. I'll keep you updated. I'll  check in once or twice a week so as not to bore you.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2016)

Did back and bis today. Feeling pretty good. A little fatigue but nothing to really complain about. A little warmer but not significantly. Also have some fruit cravings. And I've got plenty of energy. I'm going to see how I'm doing next week I may go to eod dosing.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 24, 2016)

BigBob said:


> So I weighed myself today and I am 300.2 lbs. I didn't weigh myself before Friday when I started. I think the TNE and npp are why. My belt still fits so I'm not really worried. I don't feel that much heat. I do feel a bit bloated but not too bad. I felt tired before the gym (5:30am) but as soon as I started lifting I started feeling great. I lightened the weight and increased reps. Did 1 hour liss on the bike. I used 15mg haloteston to keep my energy up. I'll keep you updated. I'll  check in once or twice a week so as not to bore you.



DNP will cause you to hold water which will go away when you stop taking it. And you're going to stay on for 2 months?


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounds stupid but once it really starts kicking in you may want to consider getting some plastic bed sheets. I remember when I ran Hell Fire labs DNP years ago and I actually stained my sheets yellow from the night sweets....AR....


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2016)

Phoenixk2 said:


> DNP will cause you to hold water which will go away when you stop taking it. And you're going to stay on for 2 months?


Yes 250mg every third day. And so far I'm feeling pretty good. Actually better than usual. But it's still to early to tell. I notice the bloat the day of dosing and the next by day three I feel normal again.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Sounds stupid but once it really starts kicking in you may want to consider getting some plastic bed sheets. I remember when I ran Hell Fire labs DNP years ago and I actually stained my sheets yellow from the night sweets....AR....


That's what I'm trying to avoid. So I'm keeping the doses low and spread out. Last time I was on test and tren and I actually couldn't make it past 15 days. I ate so much I didn't lose any fat or weight. What a mess.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2016)

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2015/02/banned-weight-loss-drug-could-combat-liver-disease-diabetes


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2016)

If your a mouse?
http://m.ebm.sagepub.com/content/48/1/302.abstract


----------



## psych (Feb 25, 2016)

BigBob said:


> Banned weight-loss drug could combat liver disease, diabetes | Science | AAAS



Thalidomide I knew a guy who did Tae Kwon Do whose mother took that with him.  He was born with small arms.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 25, 2016)

A quick update. I'm down 1.5 pounds since Friday. And that's with a pretty clean diet. I wasn't trying to hard and again it's only one week. It has sped up my metabolism quite a bit and my energy is staying high. My belts a little looser.
On a side note. Only 65 recorded deaths from dnp. It's been around a very long time. I'd say it's got a better record than alcohol. ;-)


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here is an interesting video by Jerry Ward.  If you are unfamiliar with him,  he was Lucian on PM.  He is very detailed and logs everything he does.  I really liked his informative posts and his no bs approach to things. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/uGDBgSMvpYw[/ame]


----------



## BigBob (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Magnus. Never saw this. He's my kind of guy. I wouldn't recommend half the shot I do to anyone. But I know my body and I know when enoughs enough. 
Btw. Today was rough. After each meal I felt very fatigued. And there were only moderate carbs Involved. It passed in about 20 minutes. As soon as I started moving again I felt better. But I don't know if it's dnp or the fact that I've been pushing myself. Probably both. Today was a dose day. So we'll see tomorrow. 
Peace out.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Have you tried eating a carbless meal to see how you react?



BigBob said:


> Thanks Magnus. Never saw this. He's my kind of guy. I wouldn't recommend half the shot I do to anyone. But I know my body and I know when enoughs enough.
> Btw. Today was rough. After each meal I felt very fatigued. And there were only moderate carbs Involved. It passed in about 20 minutes. As soon as I started moving again I felt better. But I don't know if it's dnp or the fact that I've been pushing myself. Probably both. Today was a dose day. So we'll see tomorrow.
> Peace out.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 26, 2016)

I knew him from the past. Very intelligent guy!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 26, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Have you tried eating a carbless meal to see how you react?


I just had 2 pieces of salmon and a scoop of tuna over lettuce and tomato. so far I feel fine. ill keep experimenting. I was strong as hell this morning. but under full disclosure I am using halo to help. also am finishing off some gear I have been hoarding. QV deca and the last of my npp is gone and my tne is gone. in a few days I will use 50mg drol a day and see how it goes.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 29, 2016)

Quick update: Feel pretty good and really do not notice any more ups and downs. I think Ill be able to ride this out. I am looking forward to lowering my test and finishing off the deca. I feel bloated but still strong as hell. Been keeping the diet clean except for Sunday. 
I've upped my dose of NAC to 1200 mg 2x per day. And I'm increasing my water intake. I also have reduced the amount of weight I'm lifting by about 25% and my joints are thanking me. I'm concentrating on the movement and bringing the rep range up to about 15. I'm liking it.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 29, 2016)

I started the lighter weight today also Bob! It felt great. I'm glad things are going well for you!

Bear


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2016)

A few observations.
Day one @250mg: typical flushing and warmth. No sweating. Lethargy after meals but mild. Mostly energized throughout the day. appetite drops off substantially.
Day two, mild llethargy and feeling tired in general but not to the point where I can't lift. My appetite is low. 
Day 3. My energy is coming back up as well as my appetite. Still a bit tired but not physically most feeling like you need more sleep. 
Overall it's going pretty well. I am going to go to Monday and probably go to eod dosing. I think I can still function at a high level and my body is acclimated to it now. 
I'm still dosing nac, tudca and using hslotestin on lift days. My cardio has not been effected. 
I have had to take an antihystimine a few times. Itching and scratching my head and chest. 
Peace out brothers


----------



## custom creation (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks good Bob! Be careful on that dosing with halo. Temps can sky rocket!

Bear


----------



## BigBob (Mar 4, 2016)

custom creation said:


> Looks good Bob! Be careful on that dosing with halo. Temps can sky rocket!
> 
> Bear


I'm on low test so it's not so bad. But on higher test. Damn I'm a pisser.


----------



## psych (Mar 4, 2016)

Dude I'm getting  gyros later. I'll get one for you and eat it for you... 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 4, 2016)

^^^^dick!^^^^


----------



## custom creation (Mar 5, 2016)

psych said:


> Dude I'm getting  gyros later. I'll get one for you and eat it for you...
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Wrong in so many ways, but I'm lmao!

Bear


----------



## BigBob (Mar 5, 2016)

psych said:


> Dude I'm getting  gyros later. I'll get one for you and eat it for you...
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Haha. We have some awesome Greek diners here in NYC. I've been staying away!


----------



## BigBob (Mar 10, 2016)

Another update. Down 6 pounds total. I've noticed some changes in body fat but it's only two weeks and only 750mg of dnp per week. I feel pretty good and I think I'm going to bump it up to every other day. But so far I'm happy with the progress. I've finished all my test and am starting to notice some decrease in drive at the gym and sex drive. Not to concerned yet. I'm due for blood work soon . So before I start the drol I'll go see how things look. I've been bumping up the cardio also. And my daughter is hitting the gym in the AM with me so we keep each other motivated. She wants to hit the heavy bag. If anyone has any recommendations for gloves I'd appreciate it. I was thinking to get  started maybe a 10 oz glove.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 14, 2016)

So its been about a week and I've dropped 1 lb. More. I think maybe 250mg every third day is too low of a dose for someone my size. I''ve bumped it up to every other day to see how it goes. On another note I haven't lost any strength or size. I've been off test for over a week and it was TNE. Maybe the deca and npp are still working there magic. I finished those around the same time.


----------

